# nt authority system shutdown??



## rafalb (Aug 12, 2003)

When ever I try to open any web page on my pc I get this popup saying that This computer will be shut down by nt authority system....then it gives me 60 sec and it restarts. I've never seen anything like it.

Have you?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## rafalb (Aug 12, 2003)

*disregard*

oops, same as below....sorry


----------



## evanstewy18 (Aug 12, 2003)

*I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!!!!*

I am getting the same exact problem and i can not figure it out and i tryed everything. Norton system works, norton antivirus, anything i can think of but nothing. The only thing i did not try was windows update...i think that is what you have to do. Try it and tell me if it works.


----------



## rafalb (Aug 12, 2003)

check out the thread below....there is link there or a patch, download, instal and that should do it


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

didn't see the link...but I just fixed someone's with this.

http://www.microsoft.com/security/security_bulletins/ms03-026.asp


----------



## lily_my_lovely (Aug 12, 2003)

Please read this thread:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=6569&forumid=10

... for all the details on how to fix


----------



## davidseabolt (Aug 12, 2003)

Just go to www.microsoft.com and look to the right for a link for the update. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO ACTIVATE YOUR FIREWALL AFTER THE UPDATE. You can get a free version of Zone Alarm at www.zonelabs.com.


----------



## jhall0712 (Aug 13, 2003)

First time poster here.. looks like a great forum! maybe you guys can help me out!

I got this blaster virus, and the first thing i did was download the windows up dates. I didnt just get the one patch, I got a bunch. I didnt even have SP1. Now i installed the patches and when i rebooted, it takes forever to startup, and i dont get a start menu, i cant run programs, chang settings, etc. Ive deleted the msblaster out of the registry, but the comp is still like this. 

Any idea on what went wrong and how to fix??


----------



## x5dr (Aug 3, 2003)

you have to disable System Restore to get rid of a virus...then you can enable it again. SP1 slowed my system so I deleted it.


----------



## jhall0712 (Aug 13, 2003)

How do you delete SP1?? I would use the system recovery disks, but i have a bunch of pictures i want to save before i reformat. 

Anyone??


----------



## Boutpost (Sep 27, 2003)

*System Shutdown... NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM*

This is a default setting option in Windows Xp (that I know of) and easy to fix. Upgrades are always suggested and you can do this by using the "Windows Update" icon in the Start menu.

To fix the problem, you simply need to clear some settings:

1. On the Desktop, right click "My Computer" then select "Properties": My Computer->Properties. This opens up the "System Properties" dialog.

2. Select the "Advanced" Tab.

3. Under "Startup and Recovery", click the "Settings" button.

4. At the bottom, in the "System failure" section, see which boxes are checked. Windows XP checks them all by default.

5. Uncheck "Automactically restart". This is likely your cause if you are getting automactic shutdowns. AS an alternative toward optimizing this method further you can, at your own discretion, also do the following:

i. Uncheck "Write an event to the system log"
ii. Check "Send an administrative alert" (which should do more than display the sudden error rather than shutdown).
iii. Uncheck "Automactically restart"
iv. In the "Write Debugging information" section's combo box, select "(none)". Note that this will disable the rest under "Write Debuggin information".

6. Your finished and click "Ok" to close the sub dialog and then "Ok" again in the "System Properites" dialog.

That should do it. Some of the suggestions of upgrading are propally best, but I think these only handle security issues regarding other areas though they are worth the 2-5 hour downloads in 56k modems for the added security. However, I find that some of the updates are not even for my type of setup (due to unused configuration detection?) or I do not use the services.

For more information on Tweaking, I suggest looking at "http://www.tweakxp.com" if you are a Windows XP user.

Good luck.


----------



## Ghrrom (Sep 14, 2003)

Sounds like the dreaded RPC error, check for msblast.exe in your registry (quick fix is to delete it), and be sure that your ISP doesn't have anything funky going on (cause sometimes they do). But overall RPC errors will crop up about modem issues on dialup.


----------



## Pete_201 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

I've come across this same NT Authority message too, but having given the system a full anti virus and bug scan, rulling out the W32.Blaster.worm virus, have found the machine to be clean and I'm starting to wonder if this is a genuine shutdown attempt by the pc because of some other fault somewhere. The pc in question is running SP2, and so I wish to try to install SP3, but of course when the NT Authority message appears (randomly) and I just manage to stop it with the 'shutdown -a' command, the install is abruptly cancelled.
Has anyone come across this before and could possibly suggest where to go from here?

Thanks
-Pete


----------

